# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Good day to you...

## UBarW

I joined to find someone to help translate markings on an item I have.   
I have looked at various 'alphabets' out there and have some that are close.  But, a few characters dont line up. 
I can post pictures of the markings... 
This is strictly to  understand the history of the item. 
Thanks...2572.jpg2571.jpg

----------


## maxmixiv

The first plate has the clue - Yugoslavian city name https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kragujevac 
Obviously, the labels are in Serbian. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_Cyrillic_alphabet

----------


## UBarW

thank you...

----------

